# NEBOSH international diploma assigment



## ESSAAMOO (18 مارس 2010)

FIRESTLY....

i wanna aske if some one hase attented NEBOSH International diploma . so all i want to know if there is any model about the wanted assigment with haighly detailed features configuration 


SECONDALY 

i wanna ask about ASP & CSP COURSES withh attended sesions not on line courses specialy in egyept 

plz this an urgent topic & i wanna answer as soon as posssible 
regards 

Eng ESSAM OSMAN


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (22 مارس 2010)

dear Essam
the assignment you will do it's highly recommended to do your best language and good lay out , so first you have but your introduction then the objectives, task , conclusions , recommendations , this is the general view.​​ So you have to but your information about the safety management, hazardous materials, work place, in clear sight all units A,B,C.​​ It is easy but make revision for all paragraph ( writing , grammar, the layout )​​ For more info go to the NEBOSH website and download the manual it is useful and detailed​​ Brother​​ Al-abid​​


----------



## الجيار (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو حد عنده منهج الدبلوما يزودنا بيه ويكون له الاجر (Nebosh international Dioploma)


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

و الله لو الماقشة بالعربى تكون افضل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلاً لو تتم المناقشة بالعربي أفضل
وتزويدنا بمعلومات اكبر


----------

